# Audio driver (nVidia Corporation MCP73  High Definition Aud)

## brent_weaver

From lspci:

```

00:09.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

```

What kernel module do I select for this device? I am running a 2.6.28-r5 kernel. Help!

----------

## peje

for 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1) its snd_hda_intel you may have a try.

cu peje

----------

## brent_weaver

I have this enabled in the Kernel:

```

g2mini linux # grep CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL .config

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

g2mini linux #

```

Should I disable it and use the alsa drivers from portage?

----------

## brent_weaver

Perhaps this is some other issue. Is there a setting somewhere else I should look? I do see teh sound card from /dev:

```

cd /dev/snd/

g2mini snd # ls

controlC0  hwC0D0  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  pcmC0D4c  seq  timer

```

I already checked to make sure that the volume is up and not muted.... (Made that mistale b4).

Any help is appreciated causer this new Acer PC I got screams and I cannot wait to finish setting it up!

----------

## brent_weaver

If I were to guess I would say that this ssue has nothing to do w/ drivers/modules. My gut is telling me that something is disables/muted etc....

What could it be?

----------

